# Billings?



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

How about Billings, any Open callbacks or Qual results?


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

How about a picture of the new pup?I hear he is something else!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

What I was texted re Qual results -

1st Mike Cicero (not sure which dog)
2nd Rusty (Karl Gunzer) 
3rd ??? (Bill Totten)
4th ??? (Breck Howard)

Sorry don't know dog names or JAM's


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> How about Billings, any Open callbacks or Qual results?


Hi John, 
70 dogs entered 40 called back to the land blind. 
Call Backs: 1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 13, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 34, 37, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 51, 52, 54, 58, 60, 64, 65, 67, 69. 
Micki


----------



## mwerner777 (Mar 9, 2011)

Callback to open 4th #4 10 17 21 22 30 34 40 52 64 65


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

*Open Call Backs to 4th. 
*
#4 Rosa, #10 Ammo, #17 Rosie, #21 Twister, #22 Kid, #30 Quick, #34 ??? #40 Shorty, #52 Cash, #64 Rider, #65 Lil 

*Amateur Call Backs - Water Blind 
*1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 14, 15, 16, 18, 22, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 43, 46. 
All I know is #24 Ammo started the series. Maybe someone else can post names, I don't have callbacks or a catalog. 
Micki


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any Derby results yet?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> *Open Call Backs to 4th.
> *
> #4 Rosa, #10 Ammo, #17 Rosie, #21 Twister, #22 Kid, #30 Quick, #34 Doc #40 Shorty, #52 Cash, #64 Rider, #65 Lil
> 
> ...


*Amateur Call Backs after Land Blind 
*Into the 4th Series: 5, 7, 11, 22, 24, 27, 39, 40, 41, 46.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Don Remien won the Open but since EE is down I cant remember which dog

Lanse was second with Rosa

Totten was third , again not sure which dog

Bill P got 4th with Ammo

phone reception was marginal , sorry for the incomplete report


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Derby Results: 1st--14 Maggie/Karl Gunzer
2nd--9 Ethan/Karl Gunzer
3rd--13 Wiz/Bill Fruehling
4th--12 Abbey/Rob Erhardt
RJ--11 Slam/Don Remien
JAMS--1 Yao/Ron Reitz
3--Ellie/Jim McBee
4--Hannah/Ron Kiehn
5--Buzz/Mike Cicero
6--Cinder/Karl Gunzer
7--Katie/Don Remien
8--Fire/Ron Reitz
15--Zach/Don Remien


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

*Amateur Placements-**Congrats to All.*
Unofficially
1st 27 Doc
2nd 7 King 
3rd 11 Guide
4th 5 Ruby
RJ 40 Diesel

Jams: 22 Fizz, 24 Ammo, 39 Lily, 41 Lilly, 46 Disco


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the updates and finishes. Much appreciated from those far away. 
Congratualtions to all the Finishers. You are all Winners!!
Lorraine


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you very much for the updates!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> Don Remien won the Open but since EE is down I cant remember which dog
> 
> Lanse was second with Rosa
> 
> ...


*Open Unofficial Results:*  
*Congratulations!!!!!*
*1st # 65 FC AFC Lil Chin Music "Lil" Charlene and Chester Koeth - Don Remien 
2nd # 4 FC AFC World Famous Rosa Barks "Rosa" - Lanse Brown 
3rd #52 FC Jazztime Empty Wallet "Cash" Steve Bechtel - Totten 
4th #10 Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer "Ammo" - Bill P. 
RJ #21 FC AFC Nebo's Onyx Tornado "Twister" - Al Wilson 
*


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Northern Skies said:


> Thanks for the updates and finishes. Much appreciated from those far away.
> Congratualtions to all the Finishers. You are all Winners!!
> Lorraine


Your Welcome and Thank You !!!
I like your dogs name “Amazing Grace”. Have you seen this Amazing Grace video? It’s about the dogs and God! Amazing Grace of Diamond E   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--7iMXVqKaw
Blessings, 
Micki


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Your Welcome and Thank You !!!
> I like your dogs name “Amazing Grace”. Have you seen this Amazing Grace video? It’s about the dogs and God! Amazing Grace of Diamond E   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--7iMXVqKaw
> Blessings,
> Micki


Thanks Micki. We named our dog after my daughters favorite song "Amazing Grace". Love this song. 
Lorraine


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations to BRUSHY CREEK'S NEVADA CLAY owned by Mike Molthan and handled by Mike Cicero for the win in the Qualifying. Clay and his brother Swift Rivers No Problems had great weekends with "Kenny" owned by Bucke Shope winning the Qual at Mid-Jersey Labrador Retriever Club. You guys make me proud!


----------

